# Whats with all the silva's?



## Relavate (Dec 21, 2010)

Why is it there are so many in mma?


----------



## Toroian (Jan 3, 2009)

Because if your last name is silva you automatically become an ace fighter.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Rather common name in Brazil and there are quite a few Brazilian fighters. Or they might all be related and the family is just full of killers?


----------



## Curly (Aug 20, 2007)

I agree, it causes confusion. Until some of these Silvas retire the UFC should not let anymore in. 

_Disclaimer: Silvia is close to Silva, no more of them either. _


----------



## Rastaman (Feb 25, 2010)

It's like America's "Smith". 

It's funny, when I first started watching MMA my friend was showing me PRIDE dvds, and they were introducing some fighter with "Silva" in his name. I said "Wow, why are there so many 'Silva's' in this sport? It's like our "Smith"." Literally three seconds later, the commentator on the PRIDE dvd said something along the lines of "Yet another Silva...it really is like Brazil's "Smith", isn't it?"

crazy.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Like the others said, it's a common name.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Rastaman said:


> It's like America's "Smith".
> 
> It's funny, when I first started watching MMA my friend was showing me PRIDE dvds, and they were introducing some fighter with "Silva" in his name. I said "Wow, why are there so many 'Silva's' in this sport? It's like our "Smith"." Literally three seconds later, the commentator on the PRIDE dvd said something along the lines of "Yet another Silva...it really is like Brazil's "Smith", isn't it?"
> 
> crazy.


I remember that:thumb02:

the funny thing is, how many smiths are there in MMA ?


----------



## Rastaman (Feb 25, 2010)

oldfan said:


> I remember that:thumb02:
> 
> the funny thing is, how many smiths are there in MMA ?


Scott Smith...
...

that's all I can think of at this drunken monent


----------

